# Oh no.... Beckie !



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww poor you and Beckie. I think it is much harder to get a toy reliable, which is why I went with a standard, lol. I've had many small dogs. My shih tau were notorious and were really never totally reliable though eventually 99% until they got old. Then it was like well "you weren't here or listening mom and I had to go". I'm sure she will get there. My one ****zu was very small 6.5-7 lbs most her life. Boy was she hard to housebreak. Every night she would wet in her room. Then we learned that when she slept with someone she was fine so thats what happened with her. She was pretty good until she got older, then she had to go more often. My chi had a steel bladder. He went out 3-4 x a day. 6,1 4,8 for awhile only 3x 6,1 and 8 but now that he is almost 17 he needs thats extra.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> Aww poor you and Beckie. I think it is much harder to get a toy reliable, which is why I went with a standard, lol. I've had many small dogs. My shih tau were notorious and were really never totally reliable though eventually 99% until they got old. Then it was like well "you weren't here or listening mom and I had to go". I'm sure she will get there. My one ****zu was very small 6.5-7 lbs most her life. Boy was she hard to housebreak. Every night she would wet in her room. Then we learned that when she slept with someone she was fine so thats what happened with her. She was pretty good until she got older, then she had to go more often. My chi had a steel bladder. He went out 3-4 x a day. 6,1 4,8 for awhile only 3x 6,1 and 8 but now that he is almost 17 he needs thats extra.


It’s true, very small dogs are harder. My late Chihuahua Tamara used to go down the stairs to poop on my long haired rug. It was her spot. I had to put up a baby gate so she wouldn’t have access.

I would say most my dogs were good though. Merlin is very reliable (touch wood) unless you change his routine drastically and then he will pee out of anxiety.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dang it Becky. :nono: I'm sorry you thought all was well and then you discovered this. Grrrr.:banghead: Hopefully with the use of the crate again and not so much water in the evening, she'll get back on track. It's so hard to be hyper vigilant. And the little dogs can sneak one by you and it's harder to notice. I think that's why they are sometimes harder to potty train. It's so tiny when they go...like the size of a nickle or a quarter...and they can be quick. If you blink your eyes, the deed is done. I had some trouble with my boys...they were late. It was my fault of course...got too lax too soon. But finally they got it when I became more diligent and used the crates more. Best wishes for a new and improved Becky.:amen:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am very aware that "accidents" in our house are my fault. I half wake up to a quiet request at 3am, think "I'll deal with it in the morning", then usually wake up properly and deal with it at 3.30am! We now have the Emergency Bathmat, a waterproof backed, quick wash and dry rug that when necessary dounbles as an emergency pee pad. It is so easy to wash that I can be completely relaxed about it. The hall runner is also washable - life has become much easier all round...!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> I am very aware that "accidents" in our house are my fault. I half wake up to a quiet request at 3am, think "I'll deal with it in the morning", then usually wake up properly and deal with it at 3.30am! We now have the Emergency Bathmat, a waterproof backed, quick wash and dry rug that when necessary dounbles as an emergency pee pad. It is so easy to wash that I can be completely relaxed about it. The hall runner is also washable - life has become much easier all round...!


Yeah, I know what you mean. She gave me signs but I wasn’t ready to get put of bed.

Can you post a link to the kind of «*emergency*» rug you use ?

Thanks !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is very cheap and not at all beautiful - an imitation "sheepskin" with a rubbery backing - this sort of thing: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cream-ivor...faux+fur+rug&qid=1558107206&s=gateway&sr=8-15
It doesn't look anything like as good as the photo, but it is non slip, machine washable, and so very unbeautiful it almost deserves to be peed on!

The hall runner is one of these:https://www.dunelm.com/product/beige-washable-runner-1000117190?searchTerm=washable rug


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am thankful that I am able to have a dog door that leads to a graveled area that has a high fence. All our dogs are good about using it except the Chihuahua - she is OK unless there is rain or snow. Lucky for me that rain and snow are not all the prevalent here!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Johanna said:


> I am thankful that I am able to have a dog door that leads to a graveled area that has a high fence. All our dogs are good about using it except the Chihuahua - she is OK unless there is rain or snow. Lucky for me that rain and snow are not all the prevalent here!


I wish we could have those but around here it gets even colder than -40 in winter sometimes so it’s just not done.

It must be so practical !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww that is a drag, but you are holding a great attitude about it so I am sure you will make great strides.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

My parents started using washable "pee pads" in their house because their dog Gracie had accidents even though she went outside frequently. They were against pee pads initially, but then they decided that using a pee pad in an assigned spot was better than random accidents in different spots on the carpet. She still let my dad know when she had to go outside, so this didn't take away from that training. There were times, though, when she just couldn't hold herself. I have the same thing set up for Miracle in my apartment in case she needs to go and I am gone due to a long work day.

All of the female dogs I have had in my life had periods of time when they had accidents in the house. Jasper, my only male dog, never has them in the house (and won't use pee pads). Is this primarily an issue with female dogs?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t think it’s more common with females, but with small dogs, yes.

Poor Beckie was very unhappy in her crate. She was in there for 5-6 days and you could tell she was tired in the morning and she was not enjoying our bedtime routine anymore.

So I had a flash tonight and thought I would use a doggy diaper on her. She used to wear them when she was in heat, for a good 4-6 weeks and she didn’t mind them.

So it’s her first night trying tonight. Fingers crossed it works and we can use that instead of the crate. I hate when my dogs are sad.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Sage just graduated from her doggie diaper 6 weeks ago and all is doing fine. However, I think she misses the extra attention she got when putting them on or taking them off. LOL. I swear by doggie diapers, and put minie pads in them. I get pads for women and if not cut them in half. Sages goes outside and jumps on the sofa and stands with her back legs apart, she knows without a diaper she goes to the kitchen and she would rather run through the whole house. I by the washable ones, and they looked cute as heck on her. Did not need at night or away from the house, only when I was working in the office.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Sage just graduated from her doggie diaper 6 weeks ago and all is doing fine. However, I think she misses the extra attention she got when putting them on or taking them off. LOL. I swear by doggie diapers, and put minie pads in them. I get pads for women and if not cut them in half. Sages goes outside and jumps on the sofa and stands with her back legs apart, she knows without a diaper she goes to the kitchen and she would rather run through the whole house. I by the washable ones, and they looked cute as heck on her. Did not need at night or away from the house, only when I was working in the office.


That’s great ! Beckie is fine up to 8-10 hours, but sometimes I need to sleep late and then she will find an easy solution like a carpet and relieve herself. I’m hoping to fix that with the diaper.

I went to see how she was doing in her diaper 10 minutes after putting her to bed and she was fast asleep. What a relief !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm glad this is a helpful solution. If I put a doggie diaper on my brats, they'd rip them off in 2 seconds flat and then proceed to play with them. How do you do it? :hmmmm2:


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I had a weird set back with Louie about a month ago. He was 14 months at that time and really reliable - I started marveling at his bladder control - didn't have an accident for many months when I stumbled into the bathroom at 6 am to use the bathroom myself and mind you I did ask him before if HE had to go. Well either because I asked or because he was too cocky he started rolling around in my bed like he likes to do AFTER he is let out in the morning and wouldn't you know it he lost control. He was very embarrassed! Thankfully I have a waterproof cover on my bed and one thing is for sure is that'll learn ya' good! Lesson to be learned - dog gets to go pee first even when he plays it cool... Thought it was quite interesting how he thought himself he could hold it but physically he couldn't once he relaxed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm glad this is a helpful solution. If I put a doggie diaper on my brats, they'd rip them off in 2 seconds flat and then proceed to play with them. How do you do it? :hmmmm2:


Well, Beckie doesn’t mind them at all and she doesn’t try to rip them off.

Merlin didn’t like them so much but tolerated them. The first batch I bought he would take off easily. Then I bought new ones, with strong velcros and he wasn’t able to rip them off anymore.

The ones Beckie wear also have strong velcros and I doubt she could take them off if she wanted to. Maybe she tried before and came to the conclusion that it was useless to try...

How are you doing today PB ?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Well, Beckie doesn’t mind them at all and she doesn’t try to rip them off.
> 
> Merlin didn’t like them so much but tolerated them. The first batch I bought he would take off easily. Then I bought new ones, with strong velcros and he wasn’t able to rip them off anymore.
> 
> ...


I use the cloth ones and Sage never tried to take them off, in fact she knows she does not have to go in the kitchen when I work and jumped on the sofa to have them put one. It has been a month without and so far so good


----------

